# Kamado Akorn



## nxpetrick (Mar 1, 2015)

greetings all, 

just finishing up some salmon on my Kamado Akorn and figured I'd join up here...

smoked a brisket last week in 0 degree weather and had no problems whatsoever...very pleased with this indirect set up.

anyone else have comments on the Akorn??


----------



## gary s (Mar 1, 2015)

*Good evening and welcome to the forum, from a cold and wet day here in East Texas. Lots of great people with tons of information on just about  everything.*

*Gary*


----------



## one eyed jack (Mar 1, 2015)

I've got a "Char Griller Akorn".  Love it.  Next step for me is a Primo XL oval but the Akorn is a great stepping stone.  Demands a bit of attention throughout the smoke but will do the job.

Double smoked ham.













DSC02780_zpslwx0owtw.jpg



__ one eyed jack
__ Mar 1, 2015






  Chuck roast.













DSC02424_zpsa68b5338.jpg



__ one eyed jack
__ Mar 1, 2015






Packer.













DSC02138_zps3d44b6f0.jpg



__ one eyed jack
__ Mar 1, 2015






Spares.  Mine gets a lot of use.  Lots of "bang for the buck" at $300.00.













2014-05-26123730_zpseeac9962.jpg



__ one eyed jack
__ Mar 1, 2015


----------



## nxpetrick (Mar 1, 2015)

Nice Q!  yeah I don't have much of a problem with keeping a temp. it might need a slight adjustment every hour or so but that adds to the experience I suppose. 













image.jpg



__ nxpetrick
__ Mar 1, 2015





That's the salmon I did today.. let sit in honey and lowS soy sauce and then used my rub and let her go for about 4 hours. low of 145 high of 200.

turned out great!

also this is the set up I use












image.jpg



__ nxpetrick
__ Mar 1, 2015


----------



## one eyed jack (Mar 2, 2015)

Great looking Salmon.


----------



## gary s (Mar 2, 2015)

Nice Looking Everything !

*Gary*


----------



## one eyed jack (Mar 2, 2015)

gary s said:


> Nice Looking Everything !
> 
> *Gary*


Thanks Gary.  The rack of spares actually got a little too done.  I checked them by twisting a bone and it slid right out.  I usually pull them shy of fall off the bone but I foiled that rack and they got done earlier than I expected.  Very edible though.


----------



## gary s (Mar 2, 2015)

Yeah,  I like a little tug on mine

Gary


----------



## one eyed jack (Mar 2, 2015)

gary s said:


> Yeah,  I like a little tug on mine
> 
> Gary


Yup!  Tug is good.  I can't really lose though, the girlfriend likes them "fall off the bone" so one of us is usually happy.


----------



## gary s (Mar 2, 2015)

Yep  Wife like fall off the bone too

Gary


----------



## one eyed jack (Mar 2, 2015)

gary s said:


> Yep  Wife like fall off the bone too
> 
> Gary


Yup!  Just the way things are.


----------



## nxpetrick (Mar 3, 2015)

greetings. 

is it in any way possible that im over cooking my brisket?  first one I did I accidentally went a little high on temp for about a half hour (almost 300) and it got IT to 195 but I backed it off and righted the ship.  but the second one I did everything was on point and IN THEORY it should have been perfect. however it was still a little tough to me.  everyone raves about it and loved it but I lived around KC for almost two years and I know how tender smoked brisket should be! is it possible that my dome is so efficient and air tight that I could be over smoking??  I mean is it possible to have a brisket moist and falling apart after just 3-4 hours?  or am should I start wrapping and cooking for another 4 hours?

every cook I have lump left unburned and I only put about 3-4 inches in the bottom... 

left me know!  thanks in advance


----------



## themule69 (Mar 6, 2015)

Glad you joined the group. The search bar at the top of any page is your best friend.
About anything you wanna know about smoking/grilling/curing/brining/cutting or slicing
and the list goes on has probably been posted. Remember to post a QVIEW of your smokes.
We are all smoke junkies here and we have to get our fix. If you have questions
Post it and you will probably get 10 replies with 11 different answers. That is
because their are so many different ways to make great Q...
Happy smoken.
David


----------



## one eyed jack (Mar 6, 2015)

nxpetrick said:


> greetings.
> 
> is it in any way possible that im over cooking my brisket? first one I did I accidentally went a little high on temp for about a half hour (almost 300) and it got IT to 195 but I backed it off and righted the ship. but the second one I did everything was on point and IN THEORY it should have been perfect. however it was still a little tough to me. everyone raves about it and loved it but I lived around KC for almost two years and I know how tender smoked brisket should be! is it possible that my dome is so efficient and air tight that I could be over smoking?? I mean is it possible to have a brisket moist and falling apart after just 3-4 hours? or am should I start wrapping and cooking for another 4 hours?
> 
> ...


It is possible to overcook any piece of meat.  There is a group of folks who regularly cook meats at higher temps.  (I wouldn't worry much about some length of time smoking / cooking at 300*).  With brisket, especially, you will get better results cooking to tenderness rather than a predetermined Internal temp. 

Keeping an eye on the IT is a good measure of when to start probe testing for tenderness.  With brisket, depending on my "feel" for the particular piece of meat, I will start testing it by running a toothpick or similar thin probe into several different areas of the flat,  (On a full packer).  When the probe goes into the meat with virtually no resistance I figure she's done.  Take it off the smoker, wrap it up and put it in a cooler to rest.

When it's time to slice and plate I only slice as much as is needed at any given time.  Juice left in the meat can run out if you slice up the whole thing right off the bat.

Meat quality also has some bearing on overall juiciness/dryness.

I have not smoked a full packer, (10 to 16 + pounds), that took less than 1 1/2 to 2 hours per pound to finish.

I am not the most experienced brisket smoker around here.  Hopefully some of our more experienced brisket smokers will add their thought's.


----------



## nxpetrick (Mar 6, 2015)

thAnks very much for the info!


----------



## one eyed jack (Mar 7, 2015)

nxpetrick said:


> thAnks very much for the info!


Your welcome.


----------

